# Hi



## Brett (Aug 13, 2011)

Brethren, my name is Brett Morgan, I'm a MM from Thunder Bay Ontario, Fort William Lodge 415. I've recently received my 18th degree in Scottish Rite also. I look forward to learning as much as I can here.


----------



## M.Prejean (Aug 13, 2011)

Howdy & good morning Brett! Would you be brotherly and start some cool air moving down this way?


----------



## Benton (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## Beathard (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard.  We could use a little more northern light.


----------



## JTM (Aug 14, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Wayfarer (Aug 14, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Brett (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd love to share some cooler air but I'm visiting family in Cuba right now so I'm likely hotter than you guys!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome to Masons of Texas.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome Br. Morgan


----------

